# Rear trailing arms



## JRM (May 3, 2005)

I have a '97 Pathfinder with the infamous swaying at highway speeds. From searching on this site, I've found several mentions of replacing the upper and lower trailing arm bushings. I don't have access to the proper tools to press out/in new bushings and the dealer quoted me $1,100 parts & labor to do the job.

I found new trailing arm assemblies (upper and lower) on www.everythingnissan.com for very reasonable prices. Does anyone know if they come preassembled with new bushings? If so, I can tackle the job of replacing the entire arm myself.

Thanks.

Jay


----------

